# Dinafem White Widow...Who Else Has Grown This?



## purplebibble (Apr 12, 2010)

..I'm going into 12/12 tomorrow and wondered if anyone else followed the description:





*Dinafem Seeds White Widow* is the most potent cannabis on Earth and is named for the abundance of trichomes, giving the plant a whitish tint. It is also one of the more powerful strains of marijuana (alongside AK-47 and Afghan Kush) with a very high 20%-25% THC content.
*White Widow* feminized seeds are (60%/40%) indica/sativa cross-strain and is best suited to indoor cannabis cultivation. *Cannabis seeds* grow as high as 35-80 cm with the yield up to 450 gr per m2. It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.
*White Widow* feminized seeds produce plants that give you the taste of freshness laced with many fruits, because of the strength of the cannabis crystals - the only real taste goes hand in hand with the expectorant effects of the THC. The smell is strong pungency. It first hits you, then follows a sour sweetness with the final whiff ... turning sweet. If a plant could have a strong body odour then the White Widow needs a deodorant.
Cannabis smokers adore its sweet, thick, acrid smoke that imparts a hammering stone. Extremely powerful. Recommended for experienced smokers only.


----------



## purplebibble (Apr 12, 2010)

bum stickity bumstickity bumhum!


----------



## purplebibble (Apr 13, 2010)

just to update you guys, I'm following the Buds For Less Schedule on this one and have encountered the tightest nodes I have ever seen while growing! VERY much look forward to the 12/12 as it's only on day one standing about 6" tall currently. 

It's soon to be moved from CFL's to an HPS probably sometime after it confirms it's sex. Will it then stretch if I have others that are taller and it's not elevated to be 12 to 18inches from HPS light?


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Jun 14, 2010)

hey , im growing a dinafem white widow, its nearly 7 weeks into flowering, how did youra turn out?


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 14, 2010)

i've been scared off from dinafem, a year ago i orderd 100 dinafem cali hashplants seeds, from serious seeds. Every single one crushed in my fingers with the slightest squeeze. I was pissed, and never looked back... So im not sure if it was dinafems fault or sensible seeds.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Jun 15, 2010)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> i've been scared off from dinafem, a year ago i orderd 100 dinafem cali hashplants seeds, from serious seeds. Every single one crushed in my fingers with the slightest squeeze. I was pissed, and never looked back... So im not sure if it was dinafems fault or serious seeds.


i recently got two free dinafem seeds from a order on attitude and they are my two best plants,


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 15, 2010)

shit so i guess the ones i got were just old storage from sensible seeds... still pisses me of to this day lol i was looking forward to that harvest. Ill prob give moby dick a try, from attitude. so far attitude has been on the up&up


----------



## fruitrollup (Jun 15, 2010)

its the best stuff ive grown. only one plant total mutant with the best herb ive ever tasted. smooth and delicious


----------



## tingpoon (Jun 16, 2010)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> shit so i guess the ones i got were just old storage from sensible seeds... still pisses me of to this day lol i was looking forward to that harvest. Ill prob give moby dick a try, from attitude. so far attitude has been on the up&up


i definitely hear what you are saying though, because one of my pals ordered dinafem from sensible seeds and was really pissed over the bean quality. and sensible customer service pretty much didn't care,




didn't try to work with the guy at all.


----------



## whiterooter808 (Aug 11, 2010)

i recently got two free dinafem seeds from a order on attitude and they are my two best plants,


same with me baffled on how nice the free ones came out!:}


----------



## The Diesel Man (Aug 12, 2010)

I have two dinafem white widows growing outside right now. My buddy got a Dinafem WW in a pick n mix pack and gave grew it indoors in soil. The WW grew very uniformly through out its whole life. EXTREMELY dense nugs through flower. Im talking so dense my friends thought it was an outdoor cali medicinal grow. Spectacular bag appeal, great berry musky smell, but the taste was a little lacking. After a solid month cure it smoked pretty phenom, but what doesnt? Overall a low yielder, but I gotta recommend it to anyone looking to grow a white widow strain. Best widow Ive personally seen!


----------



## Cabron1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm perplexed by this...

Reason is I have grown out Shanti's Black Widow years ago..
I have bred them and enjoyed many gals and many phenos.


Not 1 has ever been what is described as berry,fruity or a fresh
smell....


That actually made me shout out BS! as soon as I read it.

I have 4 white widow gals from the greenhouse seeds circa
1996 era F2's via Joey weed ,which is also from the same
original genetics of my originals...

again ,no fruity smells or anything one would think of as 
pleasurable,,like a C99 or fruity ak47 for example.

They have all been rancid,acrid , chemical smells ,some even
smelled like a burning tire.

All were extremely potent and bent your mind , there were 
even paranoid phenos that would make the scary C99 phenos
pale in comparison. 

Do you have some pics .I'd like to see them for comparison..


----------



## rzza (Aug 13, 2010)

heres my dinafem ww at 49 days.


----------



## shotnva777 (Apr 9, 2012)

dinafem seeds are ALL I buy and grow! Tough bastards! Finishing out a WW now, gorgeous!


----------



## Fruitbat (Apr 9, 2012)

I got a freebie Dinafem last year and it was an awesome plant.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 10, 2012)

Cabron1 said:


> I'm perplexed by this...
> 
> Reason is I have grown out Shanti's Black Widow years ago..
> I have bred them and enjoyed many gals and many phenos.
> ...


I agree with this. All the Widow I have smoked was killer herb, but it tastes and smells funky, certainly not fruity.


----------



## Soysawce (Aug 30, 2012)

I actually have some dinafem white widow auto from Att and it's been a long 3ish weeks for me since it's my first grow lol


----------



## Jogro (Aug 30, 2012)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> i've been scared off from dinafem, a year ago i orderd 100 dinafem cali hashplants seeds, from serious seeds. Every single one crushed in my fingers with the slightest squeeze. I was pissed, and never looked back... So im not sure if it was dinafems fault or sensible seeds.


Dinafem actually has one of the most sophisticated commerical seed/grow facilities in Europe. I've not tried their seeds, but I'm actually a bit surprised that you had this problem. 

Maybe that particular strain just has thin-shelled seeds. Did you try to germinate any of them? Did you try contacting serious or dinafem about this problem?


----------



## Jogro (Aug 30, 2012)

Cabron1 said:


> I'm perplexed by this...
> 
> Reason is I have grown out Shanti's Black Widow years ago..
> I have bred them and enjoyed many gals and many phenos.
> ...


The quick answer is that if you look at Dinafem's description of their "white widow" its a totally different lineage than the Shantibaba "Black widow". 

Similar name. . .totally different plant. 

Forgetting for the moment whose is "authentic", my experience correlates with the above. The "old school" WW isn't "fruity".


----------



## beans davis (Sep 3, 2012)

My friend just finished threading a DF WW i gave him on another forum and it was badass
He said it was the strongest weed he has smoked..made him see shit and he aint no light weight.

I've grown a lot of DF and it all was top shelf..their THC ratings are low they grow plants under 600w and test some and shave a few points.
Not like Barneys...take pineapple chunk for example they get 1 pheno work it for the cup get 20+% but when you buy Pc from Barney you get nothing like the cup entry.
2 DF plants that individuals had tested 1 was on another forum 1 owns med club Cali...Blue Widow 19+% Mody Dick..almost 21%..like 20.86 or something.

I've never had 1 herm and some where abused.

EDIT: Dont believe everything you read scammers write a lot of that shit Shanti didnt breed WW LOL Ingemar did and the seeds came from hand rubbed hash LOL


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 3, 2012)

rzza said:


> heres my dinafem ww at 49 days.


Oh hell yes!!!!


----------



## beans davis (Sep 3, 2012)

rzza said:


> heres my dinafem ww at 49 days.


If you havent grown her before take her to 70+ days she will look like she went thru a snow storm!
I've seen it...blew me away!


----------



## SocialistSeeds (Feb 18, 2014)

bobbyhopefeild said:


> i recently got two free dinafem seeds from a order on attitude and they are my two best plants,


Same here. Just chopped my WW tonight and my whole damned house stinks to high heaven. _It outgrew everything except the Bay Dream which is turning into a monster._


----------



## Malacath (Feb 14, 2015)

I got the DinaFem White Widow growin in hydro right now. Here she is at 4 weeks!


----------



## BigEasy1 (Feb 14, 2015)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> i've been scared off from dinafem, a year ago i orderd 100 dinafem cali hashplants seeds, from serious seeds. Every single one crushed in my fingers with the slightest squeeze. I was pissed, and never looked back... So im not sure if it was dinafems fault or sensible seeds.


You can order directly from Dina Fem's website.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 14, 2015)

Cabron1 said:


> I'm perplexed by this...
> 
> Reason is I have grown out Shanti's Black Widow years ago..
> I have bred them and enjoyed many gals and many phenos.
> ...


I have grown Dina's WW, and I did not notice *any* fruity or berry or hashy odor or taste.
It smelled and tasted like the other WWs I grew years ago.
Sort of a plastic, band-aid, strange chemical aroma and taste. Smooth smoke. Way potent as well!


----------



## Malacath (Feb 25, 2015)

My Dinafem White Widow Fem
5 Weeks 4 Days.


----------



## Malacath (Feb 25, 2015)

Dinafem White Widow Fem 5 Weeks 4 Days


----------



## petedav (Feb 25, 2015)

i grew out dinafems ww wasnt that impressed then grew out seedsman ww and was propper nice exactly how they described it.


----------



## lilroach (Feb 25, 2015)

I've grown numerous Dinafem strains and every one of them was outstanding. With that said while their White Widow is good, I feel they offer better strains such as Original Amnesia....but that's just a personal taste thing.

I've also grown Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud and while the buds were big on the plant shrank to nothing after chop....and the buzz was ok.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a couple of their WW also Moby Dick that I'm putting outdoors this year.


----------



## BLVDog (Feb 25, 2015)

im growing it also,and smoken on sum haha. my fist grow with this was outdoor. i like how it doesnt stretch. very tough and sturdy plant, ben doing it indoor for about two years now. just transplanted sum cuts. this strain is one of my favorites.


----------



## Moldy (Jul 30, 2015)

I just popped a DF WW fem seed outside that was over 2 years old. I have a had time popping old seeds so since it's in the 90's out there I just bury a seed in one of wife's flower pots and it works pretty good for me. Thanks for all of your comments since I've only had one WW strain that was almost worth it. Seems like there were over 6 different breeders and none of them were worth a shit. Anybody have any updates / pix from this thread?


----------



## Wavels (Aug 1, 2015)

I enjoyed Dinafem's take on WW.
One of the phenos was very high quality weed.
Exquisitely potent and quite devastating in it's effect...a keeper for sure!


----------

